# catfish done in pops brine



## meyerwelding (Aug 4, 2013)

IMG_20130801_123553_167.jpg



__ meyerwelding
__ Aug 4, 2013





fish ready to put into brine fillet were half to one inch thick













IMG_20130803_231648_716.jpg



__ meyerwelding
__ Aug 4, 2013





a little over three days in brine dry over night













IMG_20130804_192009_607.jpg



__ meyerwelding
__ Aug 4, 2013





smoked about seven hours till it was 140 turned out great


----------



## woodcutter (Aug 5, 2013)

I've seen Pop's brine used for pork, beef, chicken, turkey, venison etc. This is the first fish I can remember! What kind of fish did you use?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 5, 2013)

Tasty looking catfish. I would have been concerned about the fish being to salty, how was it? did you rinse it prior to drying and smoking?


----------



## meyerwelding (Aug 5, 2013)

Just rinsed it and patted dry let sit in refrigerator over night. Was not salty pretty much just tasted like Canadian bacon as far as flavor.


----------



## webowabo (Aug 6, 2013)

meyerwelding said:


> Just rinsed it and patted dry let sit in refrigerator over night. Was not salty pretty much just tasted like Canadian bacon as far as flavor.


Canadian bacon cats... interesting and good sounding to me :)


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 6, 2013)

They look fantastic!  Dad used to do salmon fillets locally caught in Pulaski when the salmon were running, and even do whole salmon like that, cured and smoked!  Great Job!


----------



## raastros2 (Aug 6, 2013)

wow! very nice never thought once to smoke catfish...new item to the list


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 8, 2013)

Pops6927 said:


> They look fantastic!  Dad used to do salmon fillets locally caught in Pulaski when the salmon were running, and even do whole salmon like that, cured and smoked!  Great Job!


Pulaski ?!?!  That's where my Salmon come from !!

========================================

Nice Job Meyer !!!

Bear


----------



## themule69 (Aug 8, 2013)

Looks great. I have smoked catfish. But I have never brined it first
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## meyerwelding (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone and big thanks to pops for a great brine


----------

